# 3rd treatment and same result



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I wondered if you could help me! 

I have had 3 tx's in the month 10 months
The first one last June : ISCI collected 9 eggs, 8 fertilised and 2x Grade 1 4 cell embryo's were transferred= BFP then early m/c
I had 5 embro's frozen from that cycle.

Next cycle was FET in August : 2x Grade 1 8 cell and Grade 1/2 3 cell were transferred= BFP then early m/c

I had another fresh cycle at another clinic : ICSI collected 5 eggs, 4 fertilised and 2x Grade A 4 cell embryo's transferred = biochemical pg
The other 2 embryo's weren't suitable for freezing.

Although the grades of the embryo's in the 3 cycles were top grades bar 1, at least 3 implanted but were unable to sustain life. Do you think if I try another fresh cycle it is likely that the same will happen again or have I just been unlucky.? I know that at my age I'm lucky to be able to have embryo's to transfer but do you think I'm wasting my time in trying again? My consultant said that due to my response last time and the previous cycle I still have a 25-30% of successful pg and also because I have a child already. Do you think that's fair comment?

Thanks
Cat xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

cat68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if you could help me!
> 
> ...


Hello Cat,

Your Consultant is always the best source of advise as he has your complete notes. He will be most familiar with the pregnancy rates at your clinic but he sounds very reasonable.

At 40 unfortunately there will be a lot of poor quality eggs but there may still be some good ones. Its a case of being hopeful that a good egg comes along in a cycle. Your consultant says about a 1 in 4 chance of success but that does mean a 3 in 4 chance of a similar cycle that is not successful. So it is by no means completely not worth having another go. Only you can really decide of you can emotionally/financially go through another cycle with those odds.

Best wishes


----------

